# RIP Saturn



## natisha

All horses should be so loved.
I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## gigem88

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## dkb811

Such a blessing to have had a wonderful horse,so sorry for your loss.


----------



## letsrein

I'm so sorry for your loss  I hope Saturn befriends my Shotzy up there


----------



## Skyseternalangel

May he be in peace forever. What a loved horse


----------



## Samstead

letsrein said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss  I hope Saturn befriends my Shotzy up there


considering he thought everybody was his best friend, I'm sure he has, so long as Shotzy stays away from his GF, Mouse. I'm glad he and Mouse are together again, such a sweet pair, inseparable.


----------

